
Ineligible AT&T Customers Need to Pay Full Price For iPhone 3G - markbao
http://gizmodo.com/5016912/ineligible-att-customers-need-to-pay-full-price-for-iphone-3g
======
mechanical_fish
When my Sprint phone died, about five months ago, I switched to AT&T rather
than buy another Sprint phone, with plans to eventually swap my AT&T phone for
an iPhone. (I didn't worry about the "upgrade eligibility" requirements,
because the last iPhone wasn't subsidized anyway.) If this article bears any
relationship to reality, it looks like the joke is on me.

I guess I could try to look on the bright side: I probably still won't be out
as much money as I would have been if I'd bought an unsubsidized iPhone for
$400 three months ago and then tried to sell it on eBay when the 3G came out.
Still, if the much-ballyhooed $199/299 phone deal turns out to be a bait-and-
switch for certain people (e.g. me) I'm going to be pretty annoyed.

This does threaten to change my answer to the classic question: "Should I go
3G or buy a 2G phone on eBay?"

